# New guy from New Zealand



## BloodMoney (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey guys

Been lurking for a few weeks, thought id better introduce myself

Some awesome information and advice to be had here thats for sure, I see theres some pretty knowledgeable blokes about, so hope to learn a thing or two while I'm here. Any kiwis here? Is this mostly an American forum I assume, or quite international?

I am an instructor in Wing Chun gung fu under the VCK banner here in NZ, ive also studied Escrima and Aikido, and dabbled in a few other arts. I also study BJJ, though am a lowly white belt and pretty new to it all, but am loving getting some ground work in.

I train hard 6+ nights a week and somehow manage to not be divorced  I also try and fit in time for my band and for target shooting/hunting. My day job is a salesman, I sell knives of all kinds, kitchen and outdoor...love me some knives!

Look forward to bouncing ideas off some seniors here, and reading up on my new love, BJJ.


----------



## vatesi (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey man, I'm from new zealand too  I'm really newb though. Which school do you teach at?


----------



## BloodMoney (Aug 17, 2010)

Earles Academy VCK in Christchurch. Hes recently closed his doors and only teaches us instructors privately, in turn theres a few of us setting up our own clubs


----------



## mook jong man (Aug 17, 2010)

Kia ora bro.     :wavey:


----------



## seasoned (Aug 17, 2010)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## K-man (Aug 17, 2010)

And, mate, there's at least sex of us from Aus!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Sorry US and others  ... insider joke.)


----------



## Drac (Aug 17, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## BloodMoney (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!



mook jong man said:


> Kia ora bro.     :wavey:



hahah nice, cheers bro!



K-man said:


> And, mate, there's at least sex of us from Aus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually its more like "sux" than "sex" isnt it? At least down here in the South it is!


----------



## Carol (Aug 18, 2010)

As long as the sex doesn't suck....umm....anyway. :lol2:

Welcome to MT BloodMoney!


----------



## l_uk3y (Aug 18, 2010)

K-man said:


> And, mate, there's at least sex of us from Aus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol.  Might get me some Fush and Chups.


Sorry mate. Welcome to the site.  One of my mates that I'm training was only telling me the other day that he is considering moving to NZ in about 12 months time. Mostly due to supposedly softer gun laws. (he is a collector) and mentioned that theres meant to be some really strong Wing Chun schools there.  Wonder if there's any connection between the ones he's heard about and your school.

Luke


----------



## BloodMoney (Aug 18, 2010)

Carol said:


> As long as the sex doesn't suck....umm....anyway. :lol2:
> 
> Welcome to MT BloodMoney!



Thanks! And everyone knows that martial artists are better lovers  esp us BJJ guys, all that maneuvering and core work 



l_uk3y said:


> Lol.  Might get me some Fush and Chups.
> 
> 
> Sorry mate. Welcome to the site.  One of my mates that I'm training was only telling me the other day that he is considering moving to NZ in about 12 months time. Mostly due to supposedly softer gun laws. (he is a collector) and mentioned that theres meant to be some really strong Wing Chun schools there.  Wonder if there's any connection between the ones he's heard about and your school.
> ...



mmm fush and chups...I restrict my intake of such goodness, for the sake of my physique 

Without blowing my own horn I am a 3rd gen Yip Man student, whose master Kevin Earle literally brought Wing Chun to New Zealand over 40 years ago. Hes almost singlehandedly responsible for the whole scene here, and was even instrumental in setting up some of his rival schools! Now days he only trains us instructors privately, but many of us up and down the country have opened new schools. Thats not to say every good school here is because of him, over the years others have migrated and so on, so credit goes to the good training ethic of kiwis as well. We are based in Christchurch, South Island, where all the best Chun is easily. The other big school in town in "competition" with us is easily better than anything in the country, if not 90% of places ive been to in Australia...and of course I believe we VCK boys are better than them  Of course guess who taught the head master of that 'rival' school...but thats a long story.

If he heads over this way give me a PM, we are looking at opening up a new city branch soon and need all the students and instructors we can get.

And yes, gun laws are a lot softer than Aussie (in fact shotgun laws are more lax here than in some states of America). Im a keen hunter and shooter myself, as are several of my students. You can drive to a good hunting spot within 2 hrs in any direction of my city really, something pretty rare in the world as ive seen it. Beautiful place and I love it here in Christchurch (im from Sydney myself originally but call NZ my home now after 15yrs)


----------



## l_uk3y (Aug 19, 2010)

Sounds awesome. I'll certainly let him know.

I'd love to visit NZ one day for a holiday. My Wife for some reason whom actually is the traveler of the family only has a handful of places she refuses to go and sadly NZ is one of them. (For no apparent reason).


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 19, 2010)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 19, 2010)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 19, 2010)

Kia ora mate!  I was down in Christchurch in 2007 and I thought it was a great city!  Lots of martial arts and hunting and fishing opportunities!  I punted on the Avon with my wife and did all of the tourist things, so I probably missed the best parts of the city, LOL!


----------



## Yondanchris (Aug 19, 2010)

Welcome to MT...let the posting begin


----------



## Fiendlover (Aug 19, 2010)

Oooooh a knife lover.  Nice, I love a good knife as well even though I'm not great with knife names.  Anyway welcome.


----------

